# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: مشکل در برنامه مرتب کردن رشته ها

## محسن=0

سلام.
برنامه زیر یه ارایه از رشته رو مرتب میکنه .اشکال برنام کجاست .  

#include<iostream>
#include<cstring>
using namespace std;
int main()
{
      char *word[4] = {"mohsen","hasan","ali","mohammad"};
      char *temp ;


    for (int i = 0 ; i<4 ; i++)
        cout << word[i] << "\t" ;
    cout << endl;

    for (int i=0 ; i<=3 ; i++ )
    {
        for (int j=i+1 ; j<4  ; j++)
            if (strcmp(word[i],word[j])>0)
        {
            strcpy( temp,word[i]);
            strcpy(word[i],word[j]);
            strcpy(word[j],temp);
        }
    }


    
    for (int i = 0 ; i<4 ; i++)
        cout << word[i] << "\t" ;


        return 0;
}


البته با ارایه 2 بعدی میتونم

----------


## محسن=0

سخته ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Ananas

سلام.
به temp حافظه اختصاص ندادی

----------

